# Jones Loop Bar Bags



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

I know of 3 options for a production bag that fits in the "loop" portion of the Jones Loop H bar:

The Jones Loophole by Revelate:
Jones Loophole Loop H-Bar Pack - Jones Bikes

The Banana Hammock by Broad Fork:
Jones Banana Hammock

The Tom Cat by Wildcat Gear:
Tom Cat - Wildcat Gear

Are there any other production/non custom options?

frog


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Nuclear Sunrise was working on one. I tried the first prototype. Not sure it went anywhere from there. I'm currently using it as a downtube bag which works great. 

When I'm bikepacking that space is taken up mostly by my sleep kit which is strapped tightly under the Loop. I can tuck/lay things on top like guidebooks, wet jackets, hats, etc.. so don't see the need for a bag. 

Day rides I could see such a bag being good and the Revelate version seems the best.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I never understood these bags. Don't they limit your hand positions, which is the big advantage of Jones' bars.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I never understood these bags. Don't they limit your hand positions, which is the big advantage of Jones' bars.


The bags I've seen/used did impact hand positions to some degree. I'll take the best hand positions and put bags elsewhere.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I never understood these bags. Don't they limit your hand positions, which is the big advantage of Jones' bars.


They can limit some of the secondary hand positions, but I think they still have their usefulness. I have the Banana Hammock and I just keep the straps loose enough so that the bag hangs well down in the loop, and still allows me to get my hands in when needed, and also allows me stretch my hands out top of the loop. It looks as though some of the other options aren't as conducive to this. On the other hand, when I have a larger bikepacking bag strapped to the underside of the loop, it typically doesn't allow me to hook my hands around the loop at all.

Either way, the only way to experience the full versatility of the Jones bar is to not have anything strapped to it at all, but for most of us that love the Jones, that isnt always an option.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

I think you have them covered for commercially available ones. I made one out of VX21 with a waterproof zip. its useful, but blocks vision of the tyre, which wasnt a big deal for me. I used a daisy chain of webbing around the circumference so i could vary the mounting depending on whether i used it with other bags or not.

































give it a go!


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice homemade! And bonus points for a solid beer!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks dude!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Update: I've got a trip coming up next month that will call for being self-supported for up to 8 days, and so I was looking at how I could expand my capacity without resorting to a rack. I decided it was time to try out a dedicated handlebar bag. My usual method in the past has been to simply use a couple ski straps to attach a dry bag to the underside of Jones bar, but this can get unwieldy when the dry bag gets big. So I ordered a Rogue Panda 'Canelo' bag, as it's one of the few that claims to adapt well to the Jones.

As with every other piece of RP gear I own, it's excellent quality and well thought out. It attaches nicely to the Jones bar with the extra straps and padded stand-offs provided. The stand-offs mount to the top of the bag, creating a bit of room in between it and the underside of the bar. This allows you to fully grab any part of the loop bar you want without the bag interfering.










Bonus was that this also creates enough room that I can still use the Banana Hammock in tandem with the Canelo if I need extra capacity. Of course, this limits the hand positions somewhat, but I can still stretch out my hands/arms on the top of the loop just to change position for a while if I want to. I really only use the extended part of the loop if I'm grinding out miles on relatively flat terrain anyway.


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

i make 1 with 1000D codura/210D lining with waterproof zipper and ask a local shop to sew it up cost me less than $40. with daisy chain at the front and 4 x 2"VC cos.


----------

